# Wine storage racks



## gawine (Jan 18, 2010)

So I currently have something like this from Ikea which holds individual bottles.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49829079 mine is only half the size though.

As I'm about to make a lot more wine I need to store and age it I was considering going the route of the diamond cubes, say one that holds 200 bottles or so such as: http://www.winerackstation.com/Unfinished-Country-Pine-Solid-Diamond-Bin-Wine-Rack.htm

What does anyone recommend? The diamond cubes look somewhat flimsy and I'm sure would need to be attached to the wall somehow. Any thoughts? I have a concrete wall(basement) so would likely attach a 2x4 and then hook or screw it on some how?

thanks!


----------



## rawlus (Jan 19, 2010)

i have seen a few plans here and at winepress.us for diamond bins made from a sheet or two of plywood for much less and more durable. the chief complaint i hear from these online suppliers of wine racking is that the pine and poplar used is low grade and assembly is difficult or not durable for the intended use. $250+ is way too much i think for diamond bins.

here.s one made from recycled pallets

good thread on a diamond bin here too


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 19, 2010)

i don't have either one but I don't like that the bottles touch in the diamond one but thats just me .i do believe it was Wade that put up some good directions for a nice rack he made you might want to check it out.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 19, 2010)

After I had searched several wine rack kits and contemplated numerous variations I built mine out of high grade plywood and 2 x 4's. It might not be as elaborate as some but this will never collapse, holds several hundred bottles and when empty, can be moved.

The most important thing about it is, I made it myself to hold the wine that I made myself. That's something to be proud of.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 19, 2010)

This wine rack talk brings about a question, How many bottles can you safely place upon each other? Anyone???


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 19, 2010)

I made my own diamond racks from plywood. I overengineered it by using some 3/4" plywood, so it'll survive the next earthquake after the garage has fallen down around it. 

To make them, I simply made boxes out of the plywood. Then I cut two pieces that fit in the boxes diagonally. I then used a saw to notch halfway through the middle of each so I could slide them together into an X. then I simply slid the X into the box. Below you see three boxes stacked on top of each other, the top one without the "X". I screwed them together to make one unit and bolted that to the wall. Mine are double-deep, but you could make them shallower just as easily.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is something right up YOUR alley.


----------



## cbw (Jan 19, 2010)

Go to Sams Club website ... search for commercial wine rack ... they sell a 168 bottle chrome wine rack. I have one ... and am about to get another. Cost about $80 ... but shipping can be $30 more.

I have them in my basement ... I like them better than the wood racks I purchased because the metal racks ... sturdy commercial racks ... don't hold moisture and are easier to clean or dust


----------



## gawine (Jan 19, 2010)

Tooth- great looking set up there, looks awesome.

Thanks for the sams club idea.. I was all for wood but those metal racks do look nice and sturdy. Do you think it will really hold 168 bottles? I saw a comment that stated it would hold less.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought one of these about a month ago. If you follow the directions....AND add better anchors than the little ones they send...this is high capacity

the grid is 18 x 8 for 144 bottles plus 8 more on top if you feel brave for 152 bottles, $125 free delivery. 

The do not fit the liter bottles however.

My plan is to add two more shortly.









www.justwineracks.com


----------



## ssteph2747 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey my wine rack looks JUST like that IKEA one! Imagine that! The guy told me it was from William & Sonoma....hmmm. Anyway, it's sturdy. It's IKEA - if you can put the pegs in the right place, you can build it. Unfortunately, their furniture is what we call "disposable" - only lasts a few years. Something like a wine rack may last longer - we've gone through one bed and 2 dressers since we've lived together for 4 years (his brother snapped the bed in half by sitting on it....don't ask).

I personally like the look of the diamonds....I'll probably build a few myself when I need the room.... If you build it, they will come.

Best of luck!


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 22, 2010)

What do you do to your Ikea furniture? LOL

We have some Ikea bookshelves and tables that we've had for years and they still look new.

I guess it depends. I've seen some stuff there that I just knew wouldn't last... but some of it is good stuff.


----------

